# Second attempt... Fixed?



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, tried again.... fixed the back leg, now it's in line with his penis. I tried to put his other back leg not too far away from him, but then it bunched his top line and made him looked hunched over. When I pulled it back out, his top line straightened out and looked (to my untrained eyes) more correct. I also didn't have a lot of time, because of the weather changing for the worse, with getting him to get his head up and alert. He was too focus on me with the treat. (right before dinner time too... he was ready to eat).... 

Anyway... How did I do this time?



















I need to figure out an easier way to get his head up and alert ... maybe throw a toy? or have some one help hold a toy in front of him? Hmmm....


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The second stack is just about perfect other than his turned head. Nice! And yes, tossing a toy helps if he can remain in position.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You may want to train him to _stack_ in a show collar. If you are training him to show, you will want him to pull out. And you will also have to show in a something other than a prong, so it is a good idea to get them used to a different collar for the behaviors they need for showing. 

If you are just interested in how his conformation is, not showing, then disregard the above comment about the prong.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

DianaM said:


> The second stack is just about perfect other than his turned head. Nice! And yes, tossing a toy helps if he can remain in position.


Thank you!

and that is something we are going to try next time... see how it goes! His stay is very nice.... but, I'm not sure if he'll stay in place completely, or if he'll move a leg or two. We'll see how that goes! Last time, how I got his head up was with out neighbor doing some work on his yard! lol! I just kept saying "who's that?!?!" "where'd he go?!?! Worked very well.... until he went inside! I may need to borrow him again!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I think that he is a very handsome boy, I am not knowledgeable enough to do a critique on him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what I used to do is, put them Dodge in his stack position, and work on a good "stay", (which meant DON"T MOVE and then stand in front of him vs off to the side..will keep the head straight on to you.

Lookin really nice))))) I think I like the second one, tho they are both pretty close,,one thing I do see is one rear foot looks a tad turned out? Placement I'm sure or the pic shot..

and yep lose the prong))


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> You may want to train him to _stack_ in a show collar. If you are training him to show, you will want him to pull out. And you will also have to show in a something other than a prong, so it is a good idea to get them used to a different collar for the behaviors they need for showing.
> 
> If you are just interested in how his conformation is, not showing, then disregard the above comment about the prong.


Thank you! I do have a show collar, just don't normally put it on when we are out since it slides off a lot. We usually use it for grooming now. Though, I will try it with him next time. I don't think it'll make a difference in how he acts though... he's a really good boy! Just for looks, we'll try it out!  

He pulls out on leash when I allow him... though, unless I have something/someone getting his attention, he seems to not pull out well... he waits for me to catch up. Still needs work! 

I really wish I could show him, however, he's neutered.... last time I read up on the requirements, I believe I saw that he would have to be intact? Could be wrong though... never look too seriously into it.

For now, just really looking for some critiquing on his confo and definitely my stacking jobs... this dog knows way more then I do with this! lol! He stacks himself perfectly quite often... Wish I was that accurate!  Though, any information, critiques, and suggestions are welcome! Never a bad thing!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Just wanted to say that I think that he is a very handsome boy, I am not knowledgeable enough to do a critique on him.


Thank you!! He's an excellent dog! Definitely my little shadow! 



JakodaCD OA said:


> what I used to do is, put them Dodge in his stack position, and work on a good "stay", (which meant DON"T MOVE and then stand in front of him vs off to the side..will keep the head straight on to you.
> 
> Lookin really nice))))) I think I like the second one, tho they are both pretty close,,one thing I do see is one rear foot looks a tad turned out? Placement I'm sure or the pic shot..
> 
> and yep lose the prong))


Yes, definitely losing the prong next time! Lesson learned! Time to get the show collar back out! And working on that "stay means stay put"!  Thank you!

He turns out his paws sometimes.... front not as much. He can be east-west in his front... but, once fixed, they don't move. The back, I sometimes fix and he moves.... need to keep a better eye on that I guess.  Maybe the picture angle, maybe not... it's something common with him, so they probably were.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In AKC you cannot show an altered dog. I think Canadian Kennel Club, is starting to have an altered class. And fun matches I think it is ok.

He looks nice. German Show line?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes I would throw a toy out or have someone stand about 20-30 feet ahead of him (and slightly toward the camera) with a toy or something he likes. The placement of the anatomy is not bad but the dog doesn't look natural so it's hard to judge. The stack should look like the dog was walking along, and then stopped, alert. These are a few where I did just that, basically gave my stand-out-of-motion command and then run around snapped a picture (if he looks at me I thrown my lens cap or something so he looks forward again). The stacks themselves are not perfect placement but the dog looks pretty natural since he positioned himself.



















And these are ones where the dog was placed in a stack. Not really that much different from above, no?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PS. You can show your dog in the UKC altered class. They have a separate class within the breed and do not compete for best of breed or earn points/wins against the other dogs, but you can win best of breed - altered and then compete in the best in show - altered. I've shown my altered female a few times.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> In AKC you cannot show an altered dog. I think Canadian Kennel Club, is starting to have an altered class. And fun matches I think it is ok.
> 
> He looks nice. German Show line?


That's what I thought... It would be nice if AKC started that. Not sure if I can get CKC on him since he has no connection to that? Or can I just sign him up? Probably wouldn't be any shows down here in the FL area though... hmm.. AKC needs to start that!  

And thank you! Yep, he's is a German SL! 
P - Litter von Jagenstadt - German Shepherd Dog



Liesje said:


> Yes I would throw a toy out or have someone stand about 20-30 feet ahead of him (and slightly toward the camera) with a toy or something he likes. The placement of the anatomy is not bad but the dog doesn't look natural so it's hard to judge. The stack should look like the dog was walking along, and then stopped, alert. These are a few where I did just that, basically gave my stand-out-of-motion command and then run around snapped a picture (if he looks at me I thrown my lens cap or something so he looks forward again). The stacks themselves are not perfect placement but the dog looks pretty natural since he positioned himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, I see what your saying.... but how do I get him to look more natural? Will the throwing the toy trick do that (or having someone in front of him with it)? Or do I need to revise how I stack him? He does stack himself like that when he's excited or curious about something.... now I just need to learn to get him to look like that when I do it. The position of his legs look like how I have him... I guess just lacking the.... enthusiasm? 

Thank you for the advice and pictures!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> PS. You can show your dog in the UKC altered class. They have a separate class within the breed and do not compete for best of breed or earn points/wins against the other dogs, but you can win best of breed - altered and then compete in the best in show - altered. I've shown my altered female a few times.


Wow, that would be great! How do I do that though? I've never had a dog under anything other then AKC, so I am not sure how that works.... Do I need some sort of paperwork from the breeder, or can I sign him up? Or did he needed to be registered as a pup with his litter?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What I do with my dogs is I walk them into a stack so their front is alert and natural (I find if I spend too much time man-handling them, they start to slouch or look concerned). So I just heel with the dog and then slow down until the dog basically slow-motion walks and stops in somewhat of a stack/stand. Then, I adjust the rear feet as needed. I tell the dog to stay, move around and get the camera, then I throw a toy or shoe or whatever out ahead of them so they look forward and pop their ears up. It's much easier if you have a person to help you, either to take pics so you can stack, or help call the dog at attention.

If you have AKC papers you can register him with the UKC. You need to fill out this form and send it with a front picture and a picture from both sides, and a copy of the AKC certificate. Then you can enter UKC shows in the altered class. They don't always offer these and sometimes don't list it, so if you see a show that says "NLC" (non-licensed classes), contact the host club and ask if they are offering an altered class. The most popular NLC is the novice puppy, which is for puppies 3-6 months.

http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/fo6adm.pdf


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> What I do with my dogs is I walk them into a stack so their front is alert and natural (I find if I spend too much time man-handling them, they start to slouch or look concerned). So I just heel with the dog and then slow down until the dog basically slow-motion walks and stops in somewhat of a stack/stand. Then, I adjust the rear feet as needed. I tell the dog to stay, move around and get the camera, then I throw a toy or shoe or whatever out ahead of them so they look forward and pop their ears up. It's much easier if you have a person to help you, either to take pics so you can stack, or help call the dog at attention.
> 
> If you have AKC papers you can register him with the UKC. You need to fill out this form and send it with a front picture and a picture from both sides, and a copy of the AKC certificate. Then you can enter UKC shows in the altered class. They don't always offer these and sometimes don't list it, so if you see a show that says "NLC" (non-licensed classes), contact the host club and ask if they are offering an altered class. The most popular NLC is the novice puppy, which is for puppies 3-6 months.
> 
> http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/fo6adm.pdf


Great! Thank you so much! I will definitely look into that! I think it'd be fun to try... may not be a strong point of ours, but never hurts to learn/try something new!

And thank you for the suggestions! I'll try to see if I can get someone to help, and see if he'll walk into it for me while throwing his favorite tug toy around. He usually does when I am camera/phone-less (Of course!). 

Lots of things to try out next time!! :wild:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The nice thing about the non-licensed show classes is that they are cheap (like $8 as opposed to $20-$25) and with UKC shows you can enter the day-of, so you can just show up before the show if you want to be in it, you don't have to enter 2+ weeks in advance and then find out you have a conflict or your dog is sick and lose your money. Also overall the UKC is a very novice-friendly atmosphere. You are not *allowed* to hire handlers. The judges for the most part are very kind and patient. Even if some still prefer the American line type they are still polite and offer suggestions if it's obvious you are new.

This is my female, she earned her UKC Championship with her breeder, I adopted her when she was 3 years (already been spayed) and then decided to show her for fun when I was still showing Nikon. She's a small, pure working line.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> The nice thing about the non-licensed show classes is that they are cheap (like $8 as opposed to $20-$25) and with UKC shows you can enter the day-of, so you can just show up before the show if you want to be in it, you don't have to enter 2+ weeks in advance and then find out you have a conflict or your dog is sick and lose your money. Also overall the UKC is a very novice-friendly atmosphere. You are not *allowed* to hire handlers. The judges for the most part are very kind and patient. Even if some still prefer the American line type they are still polite and offer suggestions if it's obvious you are new.
> 
> This is my female, she earned her UKC Championship with her breeder, I adopted her when she was 3 years (already been spayed) and then decided to show her for fun when I was still showing Nikon. She's a small, pure working line.


Oh she's cute!

That's not bad at all! I would definitely be interested in trying those out! 

I know I always hated when some of the horse shows had pay weeks in advance policies. It was always the same... horse gets sick or goes lame right before... or they get hurt during the first few classes (or I'd get hurt/sick!)... always my luck with that! So I am happy to hear that's not the case with those! Though $8 is nothing compared to $25...

Thanks again for all the information!! I've got a lot of research to do and things to work on! 

Btw, IF you are in one of those classes.... How do you suggest getting the best stack? Can't have toys, or throw anything.... so, do you just find a really good treat and hold it out in front of them? Just wondering how they get their stacks so nicely without any outside aids....


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice pigment. Sloping croup. Level back, not roached like the majority of GSL dogs I see...very refreshing. I like his shoulder and upper arm. 

He must have good reach?

He has hare feet, and that makes his pasterns look very slightly droopy.

Cute Boy


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

TankGrrl66 said:


> Nice pigment. Sloping croup. Level back, not roached like the majority of GSL dogs I see...very refreshing. I like his shoulder and upper arm.
> 
> He must have good reach?
> 
> ...


Thank you! and Yes this boy can move! I still drool when I watch him get into a nice pace. I'll need to get a video of his movement soon.... see if I can talk anyone into helping me with that! 

I've also noticed that about his feet . His front tend to flatten out a bit... like you said, hare like feet. I thought he was down on his pasterns when I first got him.... they are not as bad as I originally thought, just slightly droopy.


----------

